# Fluval Edge LED ?



## freediver (Jan 22, 2012)

Not sure about that but I have the newer version and I'm not to sure it gives out enough light. Although my tank was only set up about a month. Also not sure if the light is considered low, med or high for the plants I have in there now.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

You can call Hagan (or ask your LFS to do it for you) and order the new LED lightbar as a 'replacement part' - tell them that you want the version for the 12 gallon tank, it has more lights


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Justintoxicated said:


> Is there a way I can upgrade the light fixture part to the new LED version?


I don't think the new LED bar is that much better. I think some early readings from it are around 13 PAR. Not so hot!

I've been thinking of modifying something like this half work light with the aluminum reflector and no cage inside the hood somehow.










Just need some time to mess around with the logistics of it. Then you could use whatever watt cfl bulb you wanted for any desired amount of light. Thoughts?


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

There are a plethora of modifications done the the edge lighting and a huge thread all about these mods in the nano forum. Go browse.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Official Fluval Edge Thread has the most discussion (or links to) lighting mods for this tank


----------



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

So far there is none original Fluval lights for the Edge is good enough to grow plants at all.

You can use the 12G light bar for the 6g for better viewing of fish but still not enough to really keep plants.

For something good and still maintaining the original elegance of the Edge, check out the LED sticky for a better solution.

The one I made has PAR distribution like this


----------



## Justintoxicated (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks, I hate this tank..

However I was able to grow java ferns and moss with the stock lights which was enough for me... It's jsut that the stupid power bricks keep going belly up.

Maybe I'll try to find a new power brick somewhere and get some of these and call it done.
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mr11-2-5w-3500k-50lm-12x5050-smd-led-warm-white-light-bulb-12v-81595

Right after I spray paint the light hood since it is rusting


----------



## WingoAgency (Jan 10, 2006)

Justintoxicated said:


> Thanks, I hate this tank..
> 
> However I was able to grow java ferns and moss with the stock lights which was enough for me... It's jsut that the stupid power bricks keep going belly up.
> 
> ...


Please search the web how many people has reported this bulb will rust after awhile. I have at least 3 4 local customers who tried them and switch over to me.
I was told there is now a some what water proof version in the web, but I have no have the chance to see one myself.


----------

